# Ich mag das machen



## Pincadilly

Hallo an all,
 ich habe ein Problem: kann der Satz “_Ich mag das machen_” zum Englisch übersetzt werden mit
 “_I like doing that_”
 oder
 “_I may do that_”
 ?
 Das frage ich, weil der Google-automatikübersetzer die zweite Übersetzung mir gibt.
 Danke für Erklärungen und Korrektionen!


----------



## Henryk

*Ich mag das machen* ist schreckliches Deutsch. Ich kenne das aus dem Kindergarten und jedes Mal muss ich meine Ohren zuhalten, wenn ich das höre. 

Ich würde es wie folgt übersetzen: "I'd like to do that."


----------



## cattivabambina

Wenn du ausdrücken möchtest, dass du etwas gerne machst (generell) würde ich sagen "I like doing that". Möchtest du jedoch sagen, dass etwas machen möchtest, heißt es "I would like to do that". Anstelle von "Ich mag das machen" würde ich "Ich mache das gerne" oder "Ich möchte das machen" sagen, je nachdem, was genau du ausgrücken möchtest.


----------



## Henryk

> _Wenn du ausdrücken möchtest, dass du etwas gerne machst (generell) würde ich sagen "I like doing that"._ Möchtest du jedoch sagen, dass etwas machen möchtest, heißt es "I would like to do that".


_*Ich mag das machen*_ kenne ich nicht in dieser Bedeutung. Wenn es in dieser Bedeutung existiert, wäre es grammatikalischer Suizid und der Satz noch schlimmer, als er ohnehin schon ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe eine Frage zum Kontext: Woher stammt der Satz? Ist er alt oder stammt er aus einem Dialekt oder einer Region?
Oder ist es eine eigene Übersetzung?


----------



## Henryk

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe eine Frage zum Kontext: Woher stammt der Satz? Ist er alt oder stammt er aus einem Dialekt oder einer Region?
> Oder ist es eine eigene Übersetzung?


Was meinen Part angeht, so ist es reiner Kindergartenslang. Ich habe das sonstwo nie gehört.


----------



## cattivabambina

Ich kenne diese Ausdrucksweise aus der Region um Köln, verwende sie selber jedoch natürlich nicht.


----------



## beclija

Wenn es es ein dialektaler Ausdruck ist, sollte man aufpassen, woher er kommt, da in manchen südlichen Dialekten "mögen" auch ich Sinne von "können" verwendet wird (vgl. Standarddeutsch vermögen). 
Im Hochdeutschen sind auf jeden Fall die vorgeschlagenen Alternativen zu bevorzugen.


----------



## Whodunit

Er klingt in meiner Region sehr kindlich und sollte nicht unter Erwachsenen und Jugendlichen verwendet werden. Kann es sein, dass man den Satz in Österreich gebaucht? Aus dem Kärntnerischen sind mir noch Ausdrücke wie "Mågst?" oder "I måg das ned" bekannt.


----------



## Ptak

Whodunit said:


> Aus dem Kärntnerischen sind mir noch Ausdrücke wie "Mågst?" oder "I måg das ned" bekannt.


Was heisst "å"? Wie wird es ausgesprochen?

Und was "I måg das _ned_" beduetet? 
Vielleicht "Ich mag das _nicht_"?


----------



## gabrigabri

Gestern hat Günhter Jauch im SternTV zu einem Kind gesagt: "Magst du das {Spielzeug} haben"?

Auf Italienisch wär's einfach: lo vuoi fare? ti va di farlo? hai voglia di farlo.


----------



## Whodunit

Ptak said:


> Was heisst "å"? Wie wird es ausgesprochen?


 
Das "å" wird verwendet, um den bayerischen und österreichischen Laut für "a", der im Standarddeutschen nicht existiert, auszudrücken. Er wird wie das amerikanische "a" in "wall" (ein bisschen kürzer vielleicht) ausgesprochen.



> Und was "I måg das _ned_" beduetet?
> Vielleicht "Ich mag das _nicht_"?


 
Genau! 

"Mågst?" sagen die Österreicher (zumindest die Kärntner), wenn sie "Möchtest du?" meinen und "I måg das ned" steht - wie du schon richtig erraten hast - für "Ich möchte das nicht (machen)".

Wenn ich hier etwas Falsches sage, sollen es die Österreicher bitte sofort korrigieren.


----------



## gaer

Pincadilly said:


> Hallo an all,
> ich habe ein Problem: kann der Satz “_Ich mag das machen_” zum Englisch übersetzt werden mit
> “_I like doing that_”
> oder
> “_I may do that_”
> ?
> Das frage ich, weil der Google-automatikübersetzer die zweite Übersetzung mir gibt.
> Danke für Erklärungen und Korrektionen!


Problem one: you can never trust translation software.

Problem two: in this case you are starting with absolutely horrible German. 

Es mag sein, dass … = I may/might/could be that…

This is idiomatic. mag=may.

Ich mag das nicht. I don't like that.

This is also idiomatic. may=like

Gaer


----------



## Pincadilly

gaer said:


> Problem one: you can never trust translation software.
> 
> Problem two: in this case you are starting with absolutely horrible German.
> 
> Es mag sein, dass … = I may/might/could be that…
> 
> This is idiomatic. mag=may.
> 
> Ich mag das nicht. I don't like that.
> 
> This is also idiomatic. may=like
> 
> Gaer



Hi - sorry I'm replying in English, but I think it's the better language for me now to explain you what my trouble is: what I would like to know, is whether the verb "mögen" can sometimes be translated with "may": "Ich mag Ski fahren" = "I may ski" *or *"I like skiing"?
You said  _Es mag sein, dass … = I may/might/could be that…_, so it seems that sometimes "mögen" = "may", doesn't it?
And if it is so, when shall I translate with "may" and when with "like"?

Danke sehr und entschuldige mein Deutsch und mich, wer auf Englisch schreibe!


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I see the point.

In rare cases, "mag" means "may" or "might", indeed. 



> Ich mag (vielleicht) Ski fahren, aber ich liebe es nicht.


In this context it means: "I may ski, but I do not like it."
I think this form is very rare now. 

"Ich mag Skifahren" without context means "I like skiing."

I found some sentences where I can use "mag" in such a sense:

Das mag sein. = Das kann schon sein. = This/it might/may be.

Rolf mag vielleicht schon in Prag sein. - May be, Rolf is already in Prag.

Ich mag arm sein, aber ich fühle mich reich. - May be, I am poor, but I feel rich. (In such sentences, "mag does not mean "like" but "might be".

Please, correct my English, if I made mistakes.

If you want to use "Ich mag das machen" in the context "I might do that ..." you need a relation, it must connect to another sentence.
Ich mag das vielleicht machen, aber nur, weil ich dazu gezwungen bin. I might do this, but only because somebody forced me to do it.


----------



## Pincadilly

Hutschi said:


> Hi, I see the point.
> 
> In rare cases, "mag" means "may" or "might", indeed.
> 
> 
> In this context it means: "I may ski, but I do not like it."
> I think this form is very rare now.
> 
> "Ich mag Skifahren" without context means "I like skiing."
> 
> There is only one idiom, where I use "mag" in such a sense:
> 
> Das mag sein. = Das kann schon sein. = This might/may(?) be.
> 
> Rolf mag vielleicht schon in Prag sein. May be, Rolf is already in Prag.



Danke schön, das ist genau, was ich wissen wollte!


----------



## gaer

Pincadilly said:


> Hi - sorry I'm replying in English, but I think it's the better language for me now to explain you what my trouble is: what I would like to know, is whether the verb "mögen" can sometimes be translated with "may": "Ich mag Ski fahren" = "I may ski" *or *"I like skiing"?
> You said _Es mag sein, dass … = I may/might/could be that…_, so it seems that sometimes "mögen" = "may", doesn't it?
> And if it is so, when shall I translate with "may" and when with "like"?
> 
> Danke sehr und entschuldige mein Deutsch und mich, wer auf Englisch schreibe!


When you use "mag" in a very simple sentence, it will probably mean "like". I'm stumped here because I don't know how to explain it with rules.

You are using the verb "mögen", and that's very hard to explain. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Hutschi said:


> In this context it means: "I may be skiing (right now), but I do not like it."
> I think this form is very rare now.
> 
> Das mag sein. = Das kann schon sein. = This/it might/may be true.
> 
> Rolf mag vielleicht schon in Prag sein. - It may be the case/true that Rolf is already in Prag.
> 
> Ich mag arm sein, aber ich fühle mich reich. - I may be poor, but I feel rich. (In such sentences, "mag does not mean "like" but "might be".


 
Meine Vorschläge.


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Ich mag (vielleicht) Ski fahren, aber ich liebe es nicht.
> 
> In this context it means: "I may ski, but I do not like it."
> 
> I think this form is very rare now.


Hutschi, this is precisely why I did not try to explain "mag", especially with the verb "Skifahren".

But since you opened up a "can of worms", here goes:

Ich _*mag*_ (vielleicht) Ski _*fahren*_, aber ich liebe es nicht. 

Skifahren is a noun, "skiing". However, it is also a separable verb. You are using "Skifahren" in this way, I think:

"Ich mag es, Ski zu fahren." (This sounds VERY awkward and it is VERY rare, but it shows what is going on grammatically.)

I think the meaning would be:

"Ich fahre gern(e) Ski."

As you know very well, I'm the last person in the world to write German. I'm very bad it.

However, I think I've made every mistake in understanding that a "student" can make, and both "mögen" and "Skifahren/Schifahren" gave me immense problems in understanding when I started.

Gaer


----------



## beclija

Whodunit said:


> Das "å" wird verwendet, um den bayerischen und österreichischen Laut für "a", der im Standarddeutschen nicht existiert, auszudrücken. Er wird wie das amerikanische "a" in "wall" (ein bisschen kürzer vielleicht) ausgesprochen.
> 
> 
> 
> Genau!
> 
> "Mågst?" sagen die Österreicher (zumindest die Kärntner), wenn sie "Möchtest du?" meinen und "I måg das ned" steht - wie du schon richtig erraten hast - für "Ich möchte das nicht (machen)".
> 
> Wenn ich hier etwas Falsches sage, sollen es die Österreicher bitte sofort korrigieren.


Großteils korrekt. Allerdings glaube ich, dass Kärntner wie andere Österreicher auch eher sagen "I måg d*e*s ned". Die Angewohnheit "I måg des ned" zu sagen und "ich möchte das nicht machen" zu meinen ist dagegen eher spezifisch für Kärnten und Steiermark - in meinem Dialekt heißt "I måg des ned" "ich mag das nicht/mir gefällt das nicht" - wobei sich "des"/das auf einen konkreten Sachverhalt bezieht. Wenn ich sagen will "ich möchte das nicht machen" dann heißt das "I måg/wüü des ned måchng/toa".


----------



## Hutschi

gaer said:


> Hutschi, this is precisely why I did not try to explain "mag", especially with the verb "Skifahren".
> 
> But since you opened up a "can of worms", here goes:
> 
> Ich _*mag*_ (vielleicht) Ski _*fahren*_, aber ich liebe es nicht.
> 
> Skifahren is a noun, "skiing". However, it is also a separable verb. You are using "Skifahren" in this way, I think:
> 
> "Ich mag es, Ski zu fahren." (This sounds VERY awkward and it is VERY rare, but it shows what is going on grammatically.)
> 
> I think the meaning would be:
> 
> "Ich fahre gern(e) Ski."
> 
> As you know very well, I'm the last person in the world to write German. I'm very bad it.
> 
> However, I think I've made every mistake in understanding that a "student" can make, and both "mögen" and "Skifahren/Schifahren" gave me immense problems in understanding when I started.
> 
> Gaer


 

Hallo, Gaer,

wahrscheinlich liegen die Probleme in der Zweideutigkeit in einigen Varianten des Verbs "mögen".

_Ich mag Ski fahren, aber heute nicht._ Der Satz ist - in schriftlicher Form - zweideutig. Durch die Betonung wird er eindeutig.

_Eigentlich mag ich Ski fahren, aber heute nicht._ Hier wird es eindeutig. Eigentlich fahre ich gerne Ski.

_Ich mag vielleicht Ski fahren, aber das spielt keine Rolle._ Der Satz ist nicht völlig eindeutig. (Wahrscheinlich ist er deshalb selten.)

Da die Frage nur nach der Existenz der Bedeutung "mag=es könnte sein, dass" ging, kann man es als Beispiel verwenden. 

Unterscheidungskriterien sind wesentlich komplizierter.

"Ich mag es, Ski zu fahren." ist eindeutig. Für mich klingt der Satz ganz normal, sogar besser als "Ich mag Skifahren."

Das Wort "mag" im Sinne von "vielleicht etwas tun" wird kaum verwendet.
Es kommt in "Das mag sein." vor - sonst extrem selten. ("Das mag sein." bedeutet etwa: Das kann sein, ich will das nicht bestreiten.)

Skifahren/Schifahren sind lediglich Schreibvarianten. Ob sie getrennt oder zusammen geschrieben werden, bin ich nicht völlig sicher. Wenn ich die neuen Regeln richtig verstanden habe, sind alle Varianten möglich.


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, Gaer,
> 
> wahrscheinlich liegen die Probleme in der Zweideutigkeit in einigen Varianten des Verbs "mögen".


Exactly. Context lets us know which meaning is correct.
_Ich mag Ski fahren, aber heute nicht._ Der Satz ist - in schriftlicher Form - zweideutig. Durch die Betonung wird er eindeutig.
[/QUOTE]
Yes, and through context. Also, it would clearer if you said that you may go sking _*tomorrow*_, but not _*today*_.

And if you said that you *usually* like skiing, but not today, that would also be an indication of your mood, or health, something like that. The point is that CONTEXT is what makes the meaning clear, perhaps even more than tone of voice or emphasis.


> _Eigentlich mag ich Ski fahren, aber heute nicht._ Hier wird es eindeutig. Eigentlich fahre ich gerne Ski.


Exactly.


> _Ich mag vielleicht Ski fahren, aber das spielt keine Rolle._ Der Satz ist nicht völlig eindeutig. (Wahrscheinlich ist er deshalb selten.)


That's not such a good example.


> Da die Frage nur nach der Existenz der Bedeutung "mag=es könnte sein, dass" ging, kann man es als Beispiel verwenden.
> 
> 
> 
> "Ich mag es, Ski zu fahren." ist eindeutig. Für mich klingt der Satz ganz normal, sogar besser als "Ich mag Skifahren."
> 
> 
> 
> But:
> Results 1 - 2 of 2 for "Ich mag es, Ski zu fahren".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 575 for "Ich fahre gern Ski".
> 
> And there are about as many with "gerne", so that was my only point. However, frequency does not indicate what sounds right, so if the first sounds okay to you, I certainly would not argue.
> 
> 
> 
> Das Wort "mag" im Sinne von "vielleicht etwas tun" wird kaum verwendet.
> Es kommt in "Das mag sein." vor - sonst extrem selten. ("Das mag sein." bedeutet etwa: Das kann sein, ich will das nicht bestreiten.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, but the problem is that "that could be" and "that may be" are used interchangeably in English.
> 
> Hmm, may be…
> Hmm, could be…
> 
> Na ja, mag sein …
> 
> I THINK those are pretty close, Hutschi, in conversation, informal speech.
> 
> 
> 
> Skifahren/Schifahren sind lediglich Schreibvarianten. Ob sie getrennt oder zusammen geschrieben werden, bin ich nicht völlig sicher. Wenn ich die neuen Regeln richtig verstanden habe, sind alle Varianten möglich.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Skifahren seems to be more common. As to whether or not to write Ski and fahren together or separately, I have no idea. The change in orthography has left me in a permanent state of confusion. 

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

> Right, but the problem is that "that could be" and "that may be" are used interchangeably in English.
> 
> Hmm, may be…
> Hmm, could be…


 
Yes. This makes it hard to translate. "Mag" and "may"/"can" have different meanings. In many cases we can render "Mag" with "may" or "can" but it has not exactly the same meaning.

"Mag" has a subjective connotation. "Kann" has an objective connotation.

"Gerne" und "gern" sind in den meisten Fällen austauschbar.
Statt "Ich mag Skifahren/Ich mag es Ski zu fahren" würde ich ebenfalls (wie in der Statistik zu sehen ist) vorziehen: "Ich fahre gern/gerne Ski."


----------



## DRSR

Nanu, so seh' ich das . . .

I like doing that: Ich mag das gerne tun (machen).
I may do that: Vielleicht tu' ich es (doch), aber vielleicht tu' ich es auch nicht.

"I may do that" deutet normaleweise darauf hin, dass der Gespraechspartner Zweifel geaeussert hat, woraufhin man natuerlicherweise dieselbe Absicht wiederholen muss, aber diesmal mit noch staerkeren Beuteurungen (deswegen hab' ich "doch" bei der deutschen Uebersetzung hinzugefuegt . . .)

Naja - ist ja nur meine Meinung . . . 

Mit freunlichen Gruessen usw.

DRSR


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe noch eine recht gute Quelle zum Modalverb "mögen" gefunden.

http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Wort/Verb/VollHilfModal/moegen.html

*Modalverb:*
Die Hauptbedeutung von "mögen" ist "*Wunsch*".
Wenn es im Indikativ verwendet wird, drückt es aus, Lust zu haben, etwas gern zu tun.

Die nächste Bedeutung ist eine *Einräumung*. "Das mag ja so sein."

Die Verwendung als *Vermutung* oder *Annahme* wird in der Quelle als veraltet dargestellt. "Er mag jetzt vielleicht zehn Jahre alt sein." 

Weiterhin kann "mögen" als indirekte *Aufforderung* verwendet werden, dann aber in der Form "möge": "Der Stadtrat möge beschließen, dass ..."

*Vollverb*
Als Vollverb bedeutet "mögen" etwas *gern haben* oder *tun* - oder *etwas gern essen*.

Von der mehrfachen Bedeutung zeugt der Witz:
"Mama, Mama, ich mag mein Brüderchen nicht." - "Sei still, es wird gegessen, was auf den Tisch kommt."


Welche Form vorliegt, ist manchmal schwer zu sehen. Es geht aber normalerweise aus dem Kontext hervor.


----------



## Acrolect

Henryk said:


> *Ich mag das machen* ist schreckliches Deutsch. Ich kenne das aus dem Kindergarten und jedes Mal muss ich meine Ohren zuhalten, wenn ich das höre.



Dann ist es schon zu spät ;-)

Warum ist _Ich mag das machen_ so schrecklich, also worin liegt das Problem: ist es ungrammatikalisch, ungewohnt, stilistisch unangebracht? Und warum wird es mit Kindersprache assoziiert (_Kindergartenslang_ ist übrigens ein sehr seltsamer Ausdruck)? Und ist es der ganze Satz oder nur die Verwendung von _mögen_, der die Probleme verursacht?

Gefallen tut mir der Satz auch nicht, aber ich habe eigentlich keine Erklärung dafür_. _Außerdem gibt es ähnliche Sätze, die ich relativ normal finde, z.B.: 
_Wer mag das machen? _(ich würde auch hier _wollen_ bzw. _möchten_ vorziehen).




> Die Hauptbedeutung von "mögen" ist "*Wunsch*".
> Wenn es im Indikativ verwendet wird, drückt es aus, Lust zu haben, etwas gern zu tun.



Sind Wunsch und Vorliebe (also _etwas tun wollen_ vs. _etwas gerne tun_) das Gleiche? Für mich besteht da ein Unterschied, der in etwa - als Daumenregel - dem zwischen _like to do_ und _like doing_ im Englischen entspricht)? Und kann _mögen_ (als Modalverb) wirklich beides ausdrücken?


----------



## Hutschi

Acrolect said:


> Dann ist es schon zu spät ;-)
> 
> Sind Wunsch und Vorliebe (also _etwas tun wollen_ vs. _etwas gerne tun_) das Gleiche? Für mich besteht da ein Unterschied, der in etwa - als Daumenregel - dem zwischen _like to do_ und _like doing_ im Englischen entspricht)? Und kann _mögen_ (als Modalverb) wirklich beides ausdrücken?


 
Sie sind fast das Gleiche. Mögen steht vielleicht zwischen Wunsch und Vorliebe. Ich möchte Eis. = Wunsch / Ich mag Eis. = Ich esse gerne Eis. / Ich mag Eis besonders. = Ich esse Eis lieber als viele andere Sachen = Vorliebe. In der Praxis überschneiden sich die Bedeutungen.

Ob "mag" "like to do" ausdrücken kann, weiß ich nicht genau, vielleicht "ich mag das gern machen." (Es klingt aber nicht idiomatisch.) - "Ich mag es, zu essen." = "I like eating." (Das optionale Komma setze ich, um es von folgendem Satz zu unterscheiden: Ich mag, es zu essen. = I like eating it.)

"Wunsch" hat viele Bedeutungen. Hier ist es erläutert als "_etwas gerne tun". _

_"Ich mag das machen"_ ist stilistisch schlecht. Grammatisch ist es korrekt. "Mag" erscheint hier veraltet und ist etwas unklar. Richtig wäre: "Ich möchte das gern machen" oder "Ich mache das gern." "Machen" is ein sehr abstraktes Wort. Besser ist oft, ein konkreteres Wort einzusetzen.


----------



## Henryk

> Dann ist es schon zu spät ;-)
> 
> Warum ist _Ich mag das machen_ so schrecklich, also worin liegt das Problem: ist es ungrammatikalisch, ungewohnt, stilistisch unangebracht? Und warum wird es mit Kindersprache assoziiert (_Kindergartenslang_ ist übrigens ein sehr seltsamer Ausdruck)? Und ist es der ganze Satz oder nur die Verwendung von _mögen_, der die Probleme verursacht?


Ja, es ist die Verwendung von "mögen". Es sind keine Probleme, nur ist es grausiges Deutsch und wird nicht nur von mir mit Kindern assoziiert. 

Ich habe diese Verwendung vor einem Jahr noch nie gehört und durch meine zeiweilige Tätigkeit in einem Kindergarten habe ich mitbekommen, dass dort den ganzen Tag so geredet wird.



> Gefallen tut mir der Satz auch nicht, aber ich habe eigentlich keine Erklärung dafür_. _Außerdem gibt es ähnliche Sätze, die ich relativ normal finde, z.B.:
> _Wer mag das machen? _(ich würde auch hier _wollen_ bzw. _möchten_ vorziehen).


 
Meines Erachtens hat der Indikativ von "mögen" generell nichts an der Stelle von Modalverben zu tuen.


----------



## Acrolect

Hutschi said:


> Sie sind fast das Gleiche. Mögen steht vielleicht zwischen Wunsch und Vorliebe. Ich möchte Eis. = Wunsch / Ich mag Eis. = Ich esse gerne Eis. / Ich mag Eis besonders. = Ich esse Eis lieber als viele andere Sachen = Vorliebe. In der Praxis überschneiden sich die Bedeutungen.



Für mich nicht sind das zwei unterschiedliche modale Bedeutungen, die Schwierigkeit bei der Unterscheidung kommt wahrscheinlich daher, dass das, was ich will, meist auf einer Vorliebe (nicht mein Lieblingswort, aber ich habe kein besseres gefunden) basiert. Aber das muss nicht der Fall sein, also ich kann Eis mögen, ohne es essen zu wollen (weil ich z.B. auf Diät bin). Und ich kann eines haben wollen, ohne es zu mögen (weil ich annehme, dass es meine Halsschmerzen lindert).

Modalität ist aber ein schwieriges Feld.



> Meines Erachtens hat der Indikativ von "mögen" generell nichts an der Stelle von Modalverben zu tun.



Also du würdest alle Sätze, wo _mögen_ mit Infinitivkonstruktionen vorkommt, als schrecklich werten. Die folgenden Beispiele auch?

_Wer mag mitkommen?
Ich mag jetzt eigentlich gar nichts essen.

_Die finde ich OK, könnte aber auch regional bedingt sein.



> Die Angewohnheit "I måg des ned" zu sagen und "ich möchte das nicht machen" zu meinen ist dagegen eher spezifisch für Kärnten und Steiermark - in meinem Dialekt heißt "I måg des ned" "ich mag das nicht/mir gefällt das nicht" - wobei sich "des"/das auf einen konkreten Sachverhalt bezieht.


Ich komme aus der Steiermark und würde trotzdem _ich mag das nicht_ in der gleichen Bedeutung wie du verwenden. Könntest du ein Beispiel nennen, wo das 'ich möchte das nicht machen' bedeutet?


----------



## beclija

Acrolect said:


> Ich komme aus der Steiermark und würde trotzdem _ich mag das nicht_ in der gleichen Bedeutung wie du verwenden. Könntest du ein Beispiel nennen, wo das 'ich möchte das nicht machen' bedeutet?


Vielleicht war das eine falsche Generalisierung meinerseits. Meinen Beobachtungen nach ist im Süden die Ellipse des eigentlichen Verbs in Modalkonstruktionen recht gebräuchlich, in Beispielen wie "Kannst du mir mal die Butter (herlangen/geben)" u.ä., - keine Ahnung, ob das Deinem Sprachgefühl nach gut ist, aber ich habe solche und ähnliche Konstruktionen schon oft von Steirern und Kärntnern gehört, würde sie aber selbst nie sagen.


----------



## Acrolect

beclija said:


> "Kannst du mir mal die Butter (herlangen/geben)" u.ä., - keine Ahnung, ob das Deinem Sprachgefühl nach gut ist, aber ich habe solche und ähnliche Konstruktionen schon oft von Steirern und Kärntnern gehört, würde sie aber selbst nie sagen.



Interessant, denn das kenne ich gar nicht, also weder aktiv noch passiv. _Mögen_ in Ellipsen würde ich immer _by default_ mit _haben_ oder _essen _ergänzen.


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

Hmmm, ich komme aus Oberösterreich und wohne seit drei Jahren in der Steiermark und ich würde ohne zu zögern "Kannst du mir bitte die Butter geben?" fragen. Und um euch vollends zu verwirren, wahrscheinlich sogar: "Magst du mir bitte die Butter geben?" Mir ist klar, dass das dialektal geprägt ist, aber die Formulierung gefällt mir unglaublich gut. Man lässt dem Gegenüber die Möglichkeit offen, nicht zu "mögen" im Gegensatz zur Frage "Kannst du..." wo er/sie bestenfalls nicht "kann". Eigentlich sehr höflich, oder?


----------



## Acrolect

lebenohnegebaeude said:


> "Kannst du mir bitte die Butter geben?" fragen. Und um euch vollends zu verwirren, wahrscheinlich sogar: "Magst du mir bitte die Butter geben?" Mir ist klar, dass das dialektal geprägt ist, aber die Formulierung gefällt mir unglaublich gut. Man lässt dem Gegenüber die Möglichkeit offen, nicht zu "mögen" im Gegensatz zur Frage "Kannst du..." wo er/sie bestenfalls nicht "kann". Eigentlich sehr höflich, oder?



Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu, aber so weit ich verstanden habe, ging es um den elliptischen Satz, also _Magst du die Butter? _Den würde ich immer als _Willst du die Butter haben?_ interpretieren, aber nicht als _Magst du mir die Butter geben?_


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

Acrolect said:


> Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu, aber so weit ich verstanden habe, ging es um den elliptischen Satz, also _Magst du die Butter? _Den würde ich immer als _Willst du die Butter haben?_ interpretieren, aber nicht als _Magst du mir die Butter geben?_


 
Oh, da muss mir etwas entgangen sein. 

Naja, ich muss sagen dass _Kannst du mir mal die Butter...? _nicht ganz fremd für meine Ohren ist, allerdings sind das _mir_ und das _mal _in dem Satz dann nicht wegzudenken, damit er auch verstanden wird. 
Nicht ganz unvertraut sind doch auch Sätze wie 
_Kannst du mal schnell die Tür... (aufmachen/zumachen/halten/...)? _
_Kannst du kurz das Licht... (aus-/einschalten)?_
Ich habe das sicher auch selbst schon so gesagt, es sind eben sehr stark situationsbezogene Aussagen. Man braucht unbedingt das Bild eines mit der Hand wedelnden Menschen o.ä. dazu. Deshalb würd ich das jetzt zumindest nicht als klassisches Beispiel für eine Ellipse anführen.


----------



## DRSR

Die Antwort auf "Kannst du die Tuer aufmachen" heisst natuerlich, "Ja, das kann ich" (und man laesst die Tuer dabei zu . . .)

Schulwitze sind ja immer noch die besten Witze.


----------



## gaer

DRSR said:


> Die Antwort auf "Kannst du die Tuer aufmachen" heisst natuerlich, "Ja, das kann ich" (und man laesst die Tuer dabei zu . . .)
> 
> Schulwitze sind ja immer noch die besten Witze.


The same joke works in English. 

Gaer


----------



## cyanista

gaer said:


> The same joke works in English.


And many other languages, obviously.


----------



## Whodunit

Acrolect said:


> Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu, aber so weit ich verstanden habe, ging es um den elliptischen Satz, also _Magst du die Butter? _Den würde ich immer als _Willst du die Butter haben?_ interpretieren, aber nicht als _Magst du mir die Butter geben?_


 
Wenn mich jemand (egal, ob Österreicher oder Deutscher) fragen würde "Magst du die Butter?", so würde ich ihm antworten: "Ja, sie schmeckt ganz gut, selbst gemacht?"

Damit fragt man bei uns nach dem Geschmack, ob ich sie denn mag (im Sinne von "lieben"). Die schon angeführten Ellipsen mit "Kannst du (mir) mal bitte die Tasse/den Tee/meinen Hefter dort ..." sind hier keineswegs ungebräuchlich. Wir würden hierbei nie mit "Magst du ..." fragen, da das in unseren Ohren von vornherein österreichisch klingt.


----------

